# Trainer in Central MD (Ft Meade)



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I am interviewing a few, and have searched back to 2011 here on this page to see what suggestions I could find. I found Sonja but she now lives in CA 

I have an appointment with K-9 Concepts in Brooklyn MD on Saturday. While I like what he has to say he only offers a 16 week course and we are only going to be here for 2 more months. He said we dont have to finish but it is $2,000! 

I have another appointment with Perfect Pet Resort in Lothian MD on Sunday they offer a 6 week program for $200 for basic obedience but IDK if we can do that aggression is our biggest issue *(and we need obedience but first and foremost we need to get this aggression under wraps FAST) 

Then I contacted Bark Busters waiting to hear back from them. 

My core focus for Diesel is going to be Behavior Modification for the aggression and general obedience. Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I know, BIG bummer on Sonja moving to CA, she was/is awesome!!

I would go with Perfect Pet Resort. I train there almost every Saturday morning with my US&R dog with Butch Henderson (I do private lessons with him). He is excellent, and I am sure he can help you with whatever issues your dog may have.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh great! Someone who has experience with them! Since you have worked with them, I think I am going to get an E-Collar do they use them? I dont want to spend that kind of money on a collar and them say no thats not what they use.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, they do use them. (Even have them for sale there)


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the info / feedback. Glad to hear someone has experience with them and has a GSD.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone ever hear of Misty Ridge? We were out walking Diesel last night in an abandoned area of base and a Military Police officer pulled up. While we were chatting she told me she goes to Mistry Ridge with her GSD for Schutzhund training and they are great. I emailed them this morning, I dont really want that kind of training but they specialize in GSD's which intrigues me... 

Welcome To Misty Ridge: Dog Boarding, Cat Boarding, Grooming, Training, German Shepherd Breeding, Shutzhund, Animal Boarding


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Joyce Burdette at Misty Ridge, and Butch Henderson are both very very good dog trainers, especially with GS. Actually, Butch is excellent with all breeds!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you near Pat Miller? I drive about an hour to get to a trainer that I like, so when I say near, that's the idea I am getting at. 

https://www.peaceablepaws.com/

http://www.peaceablepaws.com/classes.php?type=workshop

Reactive Rover 3 day thing. I'd give him a couple of weeks to get used to you and vice versa before seeing most trainers.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Are you near Pat Miller? I drive about an hour to get to a trainer that I like, so when I say near, that's the idea I am getting at.
> 
> https://www.peaceablepaws.com/
> 
> ...


Thats over 2 hours from me. I am interviewing at this point. Training will not start until the week of the 20th. Trainers seem to be booked several weeks in advance so I want to find the one I like / that is best for him, and then get on their schedule for when its time


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would drive 2 hours for a 3 day seminar with Pat Miller on reactive dogs!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would drive 2 hours for a 3 day seminar with Pat Miller on reactive dogs!



I just read about it on their site and they are full until September


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, that stinks - I wonder if she has a waiting list. She also has a list of her trainers on there - a lot from your state.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I second Perfect Pet Resort. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Well after a long weekend of interviews and seeing each of the trainers handle Diesel we made the decision to go with Butch at Perfect pet resort. We have our first session on Friday which will just be shy of the 2 week mark of us having Diesel, allowing us to bond a little more  We really like Bill at K9 Concepts however the price point just was not something we could afford. Bill at k9 Concepts actually works with Butch sometimes when he is training his own dogs for a second point of view, and had great things to say about him as well. The bark busters woman was pretty much a joke. While I think she had good intentions I watched Diesel drag her all over my yard when he was in a frenzy over the neighbors dog... Bill took him right through the center of a class and I was floored! Butch handled him and did more personality type tests with him and also put him in a situation to react in which he handled well. The mild mannerisms of Butch and my husband fall hand in hand and I think it will work out well. Thank you for everyones input!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope you enjoy working with Butch as much as I do, he is truly a great trainer.

Best of luck!!


----------

